
How to implement child protection firewall? - xameeramir
As a guardian, we wish to protect our family especially children from malicious websites.<p>We implemented the following technologies:<p>K9
Symantec client protection
But it can be surpassed with ultra surf<p>We&#x27;re too much worried on this. Can someone kindly advise on implementing a much secure firewall?<p>[https:&#x2F;&#x2F;security.stackexchange.com&#x2F;q&#x2F;158798&#x2F;46219]
======
jareds
Put the computer in a place where you can see it. Spend time with your child
so you understand what they are doing on the computer. Don't assume software
can fill in for parenting.

~~~
xameeramir
@jareds This will not be feasible always. Can you please tell me what other
levels of firewalls can be implemented?

------
I_am_neo
[http://dansguardian.org/](http://dansguardian.org/)

It is Linux specific, but if you can find a willing relative/victim to build
you a firewall Linux box, it can provide mostly any control surface you might
have in mind. And do cool stuff like web caching to speed up browsing and
anomalous browsing to keep your traffic safe. YMMV depends on victim

